
How Twitter Became Home to the Teen Status Update - uptown
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/07/how-twitter-became-home-to-the-teen-status-update/564404/?single_page=true
======
csbowe
This article feels out of touch, as if it was written 7 years ago. I even
looked for a published date to verify, but to my surprise, it was published
this month! Instagram and snapchat have already dethroned Twiter for the de-
facto social platforms of teens. Twitter continues to be a thriving community
of activists (on either side of the spectrum) and media types.

Edit: I also recognize that my comment may also already be out of date, with a
new platform having dethroned insta/snap.

~~~
lgeorget
I've heard quite a lot about musical.ly lately, I wonder if that's the next
cool thing among soon-to-be teens.

------
weeksie
My favorite thing about human interest articles like this is that they only
exist because journalists spend so much time on Twitter. The whole take is a
meta commentary on communications bubbles without realizing it.

~~~
nathanaldensr
Right; there's an implicit assumption that their (the journalist's) bubble is
my bubble, and that what they're observing is interesting in some way.

------
morley
Maybe I misread the article, but I only see tweets commenting on (read: making
fun of) local Twitter. I don't actually see any examples of it besides two or
three quotes from people who are allegedly "on local Twitter." And there's no
indication of the size of this audience, or that it's larger than a similar
audience on Facebook or Instagram, which I'd imagine to be more popular.

What an odd article.

